# Marbrisa Questions



## WalnutBaron (Jul 7, 2013)

I just made a reservation for Marbrisa for next late January 2014. This will be my first visit there, and I was wondering if TUGgers can offer some advice. Here are my questions:

1) I understand the resort is built in two phases, and separated by the Sheraton Hotel in the center. Is there a preference as to which phase to request? I have a 1BR unit reserved.

2) I also understand from the TUG reviews that the resort is a bit isolated. Any good restaurant recommendations within a few miles of the resort?

3) San Diego is about 30 miles south, according to Google Maps. Any recommendations for things to see and do in the area north of San Diego? I'm not sure Legoland will be our vacation destination 

Thanks!


----------



## GregT (Jul 7, 2013)

WalnutBaron said:


> I just made a reservation for Marbrisa for next late January 2014. This will be my first visit there, and I was wondering if TUGgers can offer some advice. Here are my questions:
> 
> 1) I understand the resort is built in two phases, and separated by the Sheraton Hotel in the center. Is there a preference as to which phase to request? I have a 1BR unit reserved.
> 
> ...



Good choice and welcome to your upcoming trip to Northern SD!   I certainly hope we are able to get together for a cocktail, I'm about 5 miles from Marbrisa.

I will post some good restaurant recommendations and suggestions of things to do -- this is a great city and I hope you will enjoy your visit!

Best,

Greg


----------



## presley (Jul 7, 2013)

1.)  Phase one has some ocean views and the smaller quieter pool.  Phase two has the very large pool/activity area and the back entrance to Legoland.

2.)  Twenty/20 Grille is at the Sheraton right in the middle of the marbrisa resort and it is excellent.  The chef is great and they use local ingredients.

3.)  There are a lot of things to do.  What types of things do you enjoy?


----------



## loafingcactus (Jul 7, 2013)

As Presley says, there are a lot of things in San Diego.  The Zoo, the Wild Animal Park, Sea World, all awesome.  The aircraft carrier, also pretty cool.

The big thing is that rush hour traffic out of San Diego back to Mar Brisa is a horror... get out of San Diego before rush hour or plan to stay later.


----------



## rebels (Jul 8, 2013)

There is a good German restaurant, deli and store called Tip Top Meats & European Delicatessen in Carlsbad.


----------



## thec (Jul 11, 2013)

My family of 4 (with a 6 and 3 year old) were there in early June on the older site.  

The older portion has the smaller pool; there are multiple buildings with the pool and activities room attached to the one with the lobby.  If you are here for the pool, make sure you get one of the buildings with easy access to the pool.  We were in the building facing the legoland parking lot and had to walk uphill with a wrap around the lobby building.  After our day trips to the parks, we drove up the hill for a dip in the night hours....not bad, but...

The new complex, as built currently, has buildings surrounding a much bigger pool.  We would have definitely enjoyed this site more for this convenience.  But keep in mind that you are also surrounded by the new construction during the day.  Since we were never there during day hours, it'd not have been an issue.

The new site is also walking distance to the Legoland private entrance.  For us lazy people on the older site, we drove over to this path.  

Restaurant wise, we tried the Karl Strauss Brewing Company next to the Grand Pacific Palisades.  If you are a beer guy like me, you'd like it.  The food is not bad...and the prices aren't all the bad.  And for a beer place, I didn't think the kids looked out of place.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks so much for the great tips! We will certainly enjoy visiting the Zoo and the Gaslamp District, and may even take in Sea World as well. I doubt Legoland is going to make our To Do List, at least until we have grandchildren and take them with us someday.

Our vacation style usually includes swimming, biking, discovering good restaurants, and just general relaxation by the pool with a good book or the Kindle.

If the weather's bad (which is possible during the time we'll be there), we also like visiting interesting museums and indoor exhibits.

Thanks again for the good tips!  Keep 'em coming, please!


----------



## buzglyd (Jul 11, 2013)

Let me help with some good local eats. 

As Presley said, Twenty/20 right on property is very good. A short drive away at the Park Hyatt is Vivace which is stellar. Also La Costa Resort has Blue Fire which is very good as well. Tuscany in La Costa has good food and aging La Costa locals.

If you head north into downtown Carlsbad, Jay's Gourmet is always a favorite. The Armenian Cafe is great (especially for breakfast, belly dancer in the evening). Paon is also a quality dining experience.

You can also head South into funky Leaucadia and hit Le Papaguyo or La Especial Norte. Blue Ribbon Pizza and Tratorria Trulli are also very good in Encinitas.

Pacific Coast Grill is on the beach in Cardiff and then you can stagger across the street to the local dive The Kraken for booze and blues.


----------



## rebels (Jul 11, 2013)

How many buildings are done in the new area?  What size units are in the new area?  The old area had very high end construction, is the new area the same or just high end?


----------



## presley (Jul 11, 2013)

rebel94 said:


> How many buildings are done in the new area?  What size units are in the new area?  The old area had very high end construction, is the new area the same or just high end?



Last time I was there, there was only one additional villa building finished.  It looked just like the old phase, but it was next to the new pool area.  I don't know what size the units were, but I assumed that they were a mix like the other buildings. That was a few months ago.  I'll actually be there this weekend on open season.  If you want pictures of any particular areas and I remember my camera, I'll be happy to post them in a few days.


----------



## presley (Jul 13, 2013)

rebel94 said:


> How many buildings are done in the new area?  What size units are in the new area?  The old area had very high end construction, is the new area the same or just high end?





presley said:


> Last time I was there, there was only one additional villa building finished.  It looked just like the old phase, but it was next to the new pool area.  I don't know what size the units were, but I assumed that they were a mix like the other buildings. That was a few months ago.



Update:  Still only the one building completed in the new area.  There are 3 large construction sites around it.  The pool bar closes at 8pm, which I think it very early.  It is staffed by the employees from the Sheraton.

OP, they gave me a creative list of activities to do in San Diego area.  Things that I wouldn't have even thought to mention.  I'll see if I can upload it here for you.  Or, if you have a fax and PM me your fax #, I can fax it over to you.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jul 13, 2013)

presley said:


> OP, they gave me a creative list of activities to do in San Diego area.  Things that I wouldn't have even thought to mention.  I'll see if I can upload it here for you.  Or, if you have a fax and PM me your fax #, I can fax it over to you.



Thanks, Presley. I just pm'ed you with my fax number. I appreciate your help!


----------



## presley (Jul 13, 2013)

WalnutBaron said:


> Thanks, Presley. I just pm'ed you with my fax number. I appreciate your help!


Got your message and I will send it tomorrow.  BTW, it mentions whale watching, which can be very good in January.


----------



## frank808 (Jul 20, 2013)

presley said:


> Last time I was there, there was only one additional villa building finished.  It looked just like the old phase, but it was next to the new pool area.  I don't know what size the units were, but I assumed that they were a mix like the other buildings. That was a few months ago.  I'll actually be there this weekend on open season.  If you want pictures of any particular areas and I remember my camera, I'll be happy to post them in a few days.



Was there in mid june.  Had a 2br and they told me that the phase 2 building is all 2br lock offs.  Rep said I would have a better chance at getting the new phase if I reserved a studio or 1br.  The phase one has dedicated 2br so that is what they gave me.


----------



## Silent23 (Mar 18, 2014)

I will be checking in at MarBrisa April 1 for 4 nights and just called to check on a room request for the new phase.  I have a 2 bedroom lockoff booked and was told that there are none of them in the new phase, only in phase 1.  Seemed contrary to what I had been reading about the new buildings surrounding the new pool which I thought were mainly 2 bed lockoffs.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 18, 2014)

Silent23 said:


> I will be checking in at MarBrisa April 1 for 4 nights and just called to check on a room request for the new phase.  I have a 2 bedroom lockoff booked and was told that there are none of them in the new phase, only in phase 1.  Seemed contrary to what I had been reading about the new buildings surrounding the new pool which I thought were mainly 2 bed lockoffs.



I've stayed in a 2br LO, first floor, right next to the new pool.  When I booked in Revolution, I picked LO.  I was told by sales staff that the next new construction phase would drop the LO and add 3br by owner requests. The new lobby might be open now.


----------



## rebels (Mar 19, 2014)

We were in Carlsbad last week. 
First I would try for the new area as the big pool is great.
For food I would recommend Tip Top Meats and Pelly's for seafood.
This is strawberry season put that on your list.


----------



## NoeGirl160 (Mar 22, 2014)

I'll be going to Marbrisa mid April, and have some questions about the construction

I'll be going with my husband & 2 kids plus my sister, brother-in-law & their newborn baby.  I went with the 2br LO over the 3 br since it seemed like that gave us better odds of being near the new pool area and was plenty big enough.  (called customer service to ask whether it was ok since we're technically 7, and they said a newborn is fine). 

Now I'm questioning the wisdom of being near the new pool with the construction noise. For folks who have been there recently, how loud is it likely to be during the day?  Wondering if I'm better off requesting phase 1, even if it's a little inconvenient.  

Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 23, 2014)

DonnaSF said:


> I'll be going to Marbrisa mid April, and have some questions about the construction
> 
> I'll be going with my husband & 2 kids plus my sister, brother-in-law & their newborn baby.  I went with the 2br LO over the 3 br since it seemed like that gave us better odds of being near the new pool area and was plenty big enough.  (called customer service to ask whether it was ok since we're technically 7, and they said a newborn is fine).
> 
> ...



Stick with the lockoff, ask for ground floor if you want to be near the washer/dryer room.  The super pool, hot tubs, and fire pit right outside your patio can't be beat. Kids activities at the pool during the day, they will love it.  Don't worry about noise.  The LO studio has it's own microwave, mini fridge, wet bar, and coffee maker, very convenient.


----------

